# S&R Xmas Items



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Egg Nog, Fruit Cake and Pumpkin Pie. Pork sausage also.

Chuck


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

I've got some fruit macerating in rum right now for fruit cake.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Real sausage WOW and all the other items you listed, I really have a craving for fruit cake and sure would like some egg nog.

I wonder why the local sausage here has to be so full of sugar and not smoked. I did find a local chain only in our area around Sta Cruz Laguna that now sells their own juicy breakfast sausage, its not 100% Western but it's not sweet, the name is Goodwill Grocery, the price is very low.

They make their own hot dogs, sausages and hams and a couple years back they asked me what kind if sausage I wanted and it was hard for me to explain the flavor lol...they wanted to know the flavor and so I told them it was like the McDonald's breakfast sausage or an italian like flavor less the sugar.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I had a heartattack at S&R in CDO when I saw some of the prices. my eyes loved all my normal brands but my wallet was not happy. I saw a bottle of Kirkland spiced rum which is a $20 item in USA but over 5000 peso at S&R. that is a steep shipping cost.
I picked up a couple of items that I needed for dogs and the kitchen but it was too hard to pay for the food and booze. 
I guess planning ahead with a balikbyan box for next year is a must.
I totally agree on the sausage here. I got some homemade stuff and it was sweet enough to put me in diabetic coma. also the binder used was really gummy. I have some sage which I think really helps with sausage flavor. i just need to find the right cut of pork and we will make our own. 
I guess I need to ask Santa for a gift certificate to S&R so I can get the that sausage, it really is calling to me.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> I had a heartattack at S&R in CDO when I saw some of the prices. my eyes loved all my normal brands but my wallet was not happy. I saw a bottle of Kirkland spiced rum which is a $20 item in USA but over 5000 peso at S&R. that is a steep shipping cost.
> I picked up a couple of items that I needed for dogs and the kitchen but it was too hard to pay for the food and booze.
> I guess planning ahead with a balikbyan box for next year is a must.
> I totally agree on the sausage here. I got some homemade stuff and it was sweet enough to put me in diabetic coma. also the binder used was really gummy. I have some sage which I think really helps with sausage flavor. i just need to find the right cut of pork and we will make our own.
> I guess I need to ask Santa for a gift certificate to S&R so I can get the that sausage, it really is calling to me.


The prices are high, even I had sticker shock, actually now that you mention it I did have an anxiety attack because the wife was acting like we were working again and money was no object,  so I had to point out some of the costs, but then again some item's are also much cheaper and even higher quality.

There are items that are nearly the same cost also and I hadn't had these foods in year's so I was willing to take the plunge.

I really miss the green chili bean burritos, they went way too fast and also real pickles, the large block of mozerella was only 500 pesos.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> the large block of mozerella was only 500 pesos.


 How much per kilo?

(I am cheese-aholic  of Swedish type mild cheese, but Mozarella is one of the few exceptions of other cheese types which I find ok. I did even researched a bit how to make soft cheese self, but that was many years ago before I knew the problem to get fat milk in Phils.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> How much per kilo?
> 
> (I am cheese-aholic  of Swedish type mild cheese, but Mozarella is one of the few exceptions of other cheese types which I find ok. I did even researched a bit how to make soft cheese self, but that was many years ago before I knew the problem to get fat milk in Phils.)


2.3 kg at S & R food club for 500 pesos but if you purchase this in other grocery chains it's gonna cost from 900 -1200 pesos.

There's a grocery store near us and I can get it it for 850 pesos. The nearest S & R grocery store is an hour drive each way and I'd have to rent a van or take public transportation at considerable costs or multiple forms of transportation and a long agonizing travel day to get there, so at this time not worth the trip.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> 2.3 kg at S & R food club for 500 pesos


 Thats cheap even in Swedish messure, similar price as the cheapest


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

amcan13 said:


> I had a heartattack at S&R in CDO when I saw some of the prices. my eyes loved all my normal brands but my wallet was not happy. I saw a bottle of Kirkland spiced rum which is a $20 item in USA but over 5000 peso at S&R. that is a steep shipping cost.
> I picked up a couple of items that I needed for dogs and the kitchen but it was too hard to pay for the food and booze.
> I guess planning ahead with a balikbyan box for next year is a must.
> I totally agree on the sausage here. I got some homemade stuff and it was sweet enough to put me in diabetic coma. also the binder used was really gummy. I have some sage which I think really helps with sausage flavor. i just need to find the right cut of pork and we will make our own.
> I guess I need to ask Santa for a gift certificate to S&R so I can get the that sausage, it really is calling to me.


Wierd Lazada is selling the S&R Spiced Rum for P1999!






Kirkland Signature Original Spiced Rum 1.75L | Lazada PH


Single Item Rum in 1 bottle 46% alcohol by volume Complex balance of taste and flavor Product of USA




www.lazada.com.ph





Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Wierd Lazada is selling the S&R Spiced Rum for P1999!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you go into S&R you will see all the resellers pushing trolleys piled high. I tried ordering from lazada and the so called SnR shop was cheaper than SnR itself. Nothing arrived as I assume when they went to SnR to buy the items they found they were more expensive than they had advertised. SnR online store is coming apparently, don't know how they will get around the membership shopping online. As for price there are only a few things we will buy from there.never seem to get out for less tban 11-12k. Royal dutyfree Subic is generally cheaper for imported products.


----------

